# workin in portugal



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hi there everone could anyone please inform me weather we could settle in portigul i am a plastering contractor and my wife is a hair dresser we both run our own businesses in the uk, would we be able to find work or set up business any info would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jaiko said:


> hi there everone could anyone please inform me weather we could settle in portigul i am a plastering contractor and my wife is a hair dresser we both run our own businesses in the uk, would we be able to find work or set up business any info would be much appreciated thank you.


Hi Jaiko

First the are a number on things to take into account. First there is a post on this Forum by Dalma looking for Construction Workers/Builders in Lagos?. The reason is they arrive on time do a good days work but do not expect UK rates of pay. If you go to an area that has many Expats then expect there to be many like you all looking for work.

First why not come over to Portugal a few times to find your way round. Decide on an area, then start doing research into the area what it has to offer what the area can give you by way of chances to work etc.

Ask on the Forum any questions that you need an answer to, you will see how helpful the members on here are. If you have a sense of humour that helps as well.

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Jaiko,

Finding work here is not easy to be honest. At the very least you would need to have a basic understanding of portuguese. A lot too will depend on where you decide to live. It is very quiet out in the country and there are few opportunities at village level. I only know one chap who has a regular weekly wage. He was lucky to get work with a uk guy who is well established here and who with his wife have a holiday home property management and rental business.

If you can find someone like this who needs an odd job man , this may be as good as it will get and be your bread and butter money. You may manage to pick up some other bits and pieces yourself. Nothing is guaranteed though. Also the wages are low and you could find yourself doing things like gardening, painting and pool maintainance for as little as €5 an hour. That's the reality of it mate.


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers for that pal i think i will give portugal a miss i am just trying to look for a place in europe before commiting to the australian migration thanks anyway.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Australia would be good. Lots of work there in the building trade. Hair dressing is also on the their wanted skills list, so good jobs there for you both I should think.


----------



## Ramesh56 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a qualified hospital administrator from India. How about the chances of getting a similar job in Portugal?

Ramesh


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Ramesh 56,

I see that you are already here in portugal, so it should not be very difficult for you to find out.


----------



## Ramesh56 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Ramesh 56,
> 
> I see that you are already here in portugal, so it should not be very difficult for you to find out.


Hi,

I am not in Portugal and am in India only. I don't have an idea about the visa procedures to enter Portugal. I have sent a mail to the Portugese embassy in Delhi and they are yet to reply. Meanwhile, i thought of putting up this message so that somebody can help/suggest me in this regard.

Ramesh56


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

I do not know the requirements for entry. All I can do is to give you the contact details for the indian embassy in portugal. The address is, 16 Rua Pero da Covilha-Restelo, 1400-297 Lisboa. Their e-mail address is [email protected] 

Good luck.


----------



## Ramesh56 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not know the requirements for entry. All I can do is to give you the contact details for the indian embassy in portugal. The address is, 16 Rua Pero da Covilha-Restelo, 1400-297 Lisboa. Their e-mail address is [email protected]
> 
> Good luck.


Hi,

Thank you so much for the info. I will try to follow up with them.

Regards,
Ramesh56


----------

